# back from cuba...come pickups



## karmaz00 (Dec 5, 2007)

well ill try to get some pics up here....but i have been back for 2 weeks now, and heres a list of my purchases. 

prices approx in CUC

1box- partagas 5 LE 2008- 166.00
1box- partagas coronas- 59.00
1box- punch petit coronas-95.00
1box- cohiba maduro 5 secretos- 165.00
1box- HDM epicure #2- 142.00
1box- Montecristo petit Edmundo- 130.00
15- JPL petit cetros-22.95 for 25


----------



## compitaveggie (Aug 1, 2008)

Can you also post how much you paid for each( I have a "friend" going later this year)

thanks


----------



## K Baz (Mar 2, 2007)

Nice haul - where are the pics


----------



## Jimbo14 (Aug 31, 2008)

Wow massive haul. I would love to hear a review on the MC PE.


----------



## karmaz00 (Dec 5, 2007)

ill put the cost in ...


----------



## compitaveggie (Aug 1, 2008)

Thanks for putting the price. Those Partagas EL 08 are cheap. I believe all te stores have the same price , but which store did you see have the best selection.

Thanks Jose


----------



## the nub (Mar 24, 2006)

did you get the Partagas Coronas on sale at 5y16 or was that a typo?


----------



## smokering10 (Feb 26, 2008)

nice cargo enoy them because we cant haha


----------



## Shaz (Oct 10, 2008)

Wow! Nice haul! How did you manage to get that many boxes back to Canada? I suspect you had someone else, or two, help you bring those puppies in.


----------



## karmaz00 (Dec 5, 2007)

had some mules thats for sure...my Gf and my mom were there


----------



## Codename47 (Aug 6, 2007)

Nice pickup and great prices :nod:


----------



## karmaz00 (Dec 5, 2007)

no the party corona, they might be jr. corona 59.00


----------



## Frinkiac7 (Dec 12, 2008)

Nice haul...I'm jealous!


----------



## Scott W. (Jul 10, 2008)

Um, if I give you a list, can you shoot back there for me? Nice haul, seriously.


----------



## karmaz00 (Dec 5, 2007)

ya no prob...lol next jan i will be making another trip


----------



## compitaveggie (Aug 1, 2008)

karmaz00 I was wondering if you say any 10ct boxes and if they had a few of them and how if yoou had any idea on the price. 

Last question, Did you see any special cigars like older or rare EL's.

Thanks 
Jose


----------



## compitaveggie (Aug 1, 2008)

Ok so I lied, One last question, 
In Old Havana, any recommendations on where to stay?

Thanks Again
Jose


----------



## karmaz00 (Dec 5, 2007)

jose...they had tons of 10ct boxes, of everything pretty much....monte 1,2,3,4,5, LE sublimes, etc..
i remember that the moonet were 76 CUC for 10. sorry that all i can remember.

as for old cigars...all in the LCDH they have are mostly current year product...you ask them, and tell them that you want the old box codes...and always get them to open the cigars before you buy them...

as for old havana, B&B are available, we stayed in one, 2 years ago...funny thing is that he was retired head of quality control for the partagas factory...very coool...it was only 30 CUC a night 35CUC with breakfast.

let me know if you need more info


----------



## compitaveggie (Aug 1, 2008)

Do you have the contact info for the place you stayed at. Send me a PM if you would prefer.
Thanks for your time and your very very helpful info.

Jose


----------



## karmaz00 (Dec 5, 2007)

welll i dont....but, if you go to old havana down by the water, there will be people all over the place with horse and buggies, they will fill you in...are you going there soon??
my moms booked it, ill see if she has the info..she might


----------



## compitaveggie (Aug 1, 2008)

Im going in August so I have plenty of time. Let me know when you get any info.

Thanks 
Jose


----------



## karmaz00 (Dec 5, 2007)

i emailed my moms, shes checkin into it


----------



## Cadillac (Feb 28, 2007)

compitaveggie said:


> Im going in August so I have plenty of time. Let me know when you get any info.
> 
> Thanks
> Jose


I'll be in Havana in March. I can pm with Info. on where I stayed as well as aged stock upon my return if you would like. I will be staying in a casa.


----------



## DBCcigar (Apr 24, 2008)

Nice snag!


----------



## havanitascigars-cl (Apr 29, 2007)

Those are great prices. When I was there in April prices were higher than that.


----------



## havanitascigars-cl (Apr 29, 2007)

BTW: Bill in the House of Representatives right now calling to lift the ban on travel to Cuba. So far support is looking pretty good. Obama is also a supporter of opening relations with Cuba. So....
better go now before prices shoot up due to demand.


----------



## Andy (Mar 23, 2008)

:hungry:if you can`t smoke em send them to me ( nice haul)


----------



## karmaz00 (Dec 5, 2007)

i heard that bill...fingers crossed for our BOTL in usa


----------



## Baldyisme (Jan 22, 2009)

Cadillac said:


> I'll be in Havana in March. I can pm with Info. on where I stayed as well as aged stock upon my return if you would like. I will be staying in a casa.


Hey guys I'll be in Havana for 3 weeks in March too.

Jose - if you still need a place in Aug let me know. 90% certain I'll be in Havana again in Aug too so maybe see you there.

Cadillac - I'll be staying in Havana Mar 5-26, PM me if you want to hook up for some cigars.


----------



## SmoknTaz (Jun 18, 2008)

havanitascigars-cl said:


> BTW: Bill in the House of Representatives right now calling to lift the ban on travel to Cuba. So far support is looking pretty good. Obama is also a supporter of opening relations with Cuba. So....
> better go now before prices shoot up due to demand.


I think the wheels on this will turn slowly but in the right direction. Having said that, better start planning my trip :wink:


----------



## compitaveggie (Aug 1, 2008)

Thanks Cadillac, Baldyisme, and Karmazz00 anything is helpful. There are so great BOTL here, much nicer than other forums.


Jose


----------



## havanitascigars-cl (Apr 29, 2007)

For a little narrative about my trip to Havana last spring, here is a link. If you have never been, then this may be of interest.

http://www.cigarforums.net/forums/vb/cigar-pictures/237019-visit-isom.html


----------



## karmaz00 (Dec 5, 2007)

thanks for sharing


----------



## Coop D (Oct 19, 2008)

I wish I lived in Canada to pick up a major haul like that!!!!


----------

